# Trout Train Rolling Hopedale La



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Trout Train Still Rolling
Sunday & Monday I fished with Mike, Al, Ray, Eric and Rico. We fished a mid morning trip on Sunday and did not kill them but had 50 nice trout in the box a little after noon.
Monday we were out early and started out where we left them and they were still there. Ounce we got them started I called over some friends in another boat and got them in position just outside of the fish. That worked great we had the school just in front and between the boats keeping the baits in the same area keeping the trout biting. Hit the marsh and did some red fishing catching 7 reds and drums before calling it a day before it got hot.
Wednesday Chuck and Jim some regulars brought along their friend Kenny for his first trip with me and what a trip. We started at the rigs in black bay our first stop had trout coming in the boat live shrimp under corks. The trout were mixed in size but a slow steady bite had the box looking good. A couple of rigs later we hit gold big fat trout slamming our baits both under corks and on bottom. We finished our limit right there and headed in to try the reds. We caught plenty of reds but all too small to keep and one nice flounder.
CAPT GENE DUGAS
RATHERBE FISHING-HUNTING ADVENTURES
www.ratherbe-fishing.com 985-640-0569


----------

